# cub cadet axle berings



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

hay guys can any one tell me on my model 73 cc if i can put the newer needle berings out of the newer ones in place of the friction bering it come with i plan on using it quit a bit and they have discontinued new replace ments. i have two other that have the same problem so if someone could help me that would be awsome


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I was thinking of the same thing but i havent tried it yet there was some on ebay that would fit the spindle, and the wheel hub mounting flange... I went ahead, and got new friction style bushings but i would like to do bearings too.. Maybe someone will have some info on this question for both of us...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

For a transmission, it might need a lil machining to accept the bering - i know a couple of my craftsman tractors have inner roller berings on the axles- seals are only thing showing.

Spindles/front axle are different story - for spindle berings( thru front axle) - youd need to get the berings for the spindles, then weld a piece of pipe to the axle that the bering will sit in ( top and bottom) - wheels would either be a wheel with berings already , bering hubs or go custom route and build a set of fronts that will accept berings .


I was actually contemplating custom building a set of rear wheels for my 70 toro- i planned on using a set of front rims on the back for the 3/4" axle- cutting a slot , then tacking in the 1/4" keyway.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

cool , i got something figured out!!! i went to my local napa dealer , that place is awsome found some needle berings that fit the shaft , and new seals. the whole works was 30 bucks and i did do a little machining i had to ream it out about a 1/8 inch to accept them . i locktited them in and what a difference . if anyone is interested i can round up part numbers . it wasnt to bad really . i thinkg the next one im going to get a smaller ream and then use a hone to finish so i can make a a bit tighter fit . least now my rear end should be ready for a another 40 years and getting parts should be a lot easier .


----------

